# Lil' sister



## wood-of-1kind (Sep 23, 2006)

This HD pen press was made by me to accompany the linear pen vise that I posted recently. I refer to the pen press to lil' sister simply because she's daindy in comparison to the 'giant' vice. The pen press is neat in that she's capable of exerting 11,000 pounds of force in minute increments. The handle is a quick release mechanisn when turned to the left(counterC). Slides to a full retraction(open) in an instant. Shift the handle to the right and presto you engage the locking mechanism(clockwise) and you're ready to exert force with ease using the revolving knob. The press is mounted on a solid beech base with a removable end block. The shift lever handle was turned out of black walnut and instantly replaced the 'cheesy' plastic





 cover handle that comes with the unit (De-sta-co FLR16). I repeat, although she may be small and  perform her task with a gentle stroke. She can also 'crush' you and your pen in an instant if you don't treat her with respect. Fellas let's learn from 'her' and treat her right.
-Peter-


----------



## kenwc (Sep 23, 2006)

I like the acme aparratus. Where'd ya get that?


----------



## Ron Mc (Sep 23, 2006)

I really like the idea behind this! In my opinion you would have MUCH more control over the depth than the press pushed.
So...tell us....where can we purchase the metal parts?[)]


----------



## Thumbs (Sep 23, 2006)

I don't know.......  Are you sure 5 long tons (of force) are going to be enough to do the job?[?][}]


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Thumbs_
> <br />I don't know.......  Are you sure 5 long tons (of force) are going to be enough to do the job?[?][}]



Those 'big' cigar pens are a b*tch to force together aren't they[?][]

-Peter-


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ron Mc_
> <br />So...tell us....where can we purchase the metal parts?[)]



I mentioned it right in my posting: DE-STA-CO FRL16 (model). A quick google will get you a hit. Mine was purchased at a  'local'Canadian distributor but I'm certain that you Yanks will be able to purchase at a much more reasonable price in comparison to this poor Canuck[]

-Peter-


----------



## kenwc (Sep 23, 2006)

Would you be so kind as to reply with the Distributor in Canada?  Ried Tool here is the only thing that comes up and that particular model didn't.  You might have gotten the only one in existence..[:0]


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kenwc_
> <br />Would you be so kind as to reply with the Distributor in Canada?  Ried Tool here is the only thing that comes up and that particular model didn't.  You might have gotten the only one in existence..[:0]



Wow, can't be that scarse? REID Tool is actually cheaper than my source which is Toronto Bearings (416)743-5713 which is where they probably ordered it from.  I can't believe that I actually memorize the phone numbers for my suppliers. Gotta get a life[)]
-Peter-


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi Peter, I can see the FLR 16 stamp on the casting in the top pic. All the searches I try on sites carrying DE-STA-CO clamps come up a no-go for a type FR 16. What company did you get it from?

edit: must have been writing same time as you. Thanks Peter.


----------



## gerryr (Sep 24, 2006)

If you go to https://reidecom.reidtool.com/xephr/edit/CATEGORY?query=*CATALOG_ID=&query=*START_WITH_ID=3811 then in the upper right corner where it says "Part No." enter "FRL-16" then click "Add to Cart", you will get it for only $66.95.  The stamp on the casting is "FRL16" not "FR16."


----------



## johncrane (Sep 24, 2006)

G'day Peter great looking press mate.would also be good for cracking Macadamia Nuts.


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 24, 2006)

We started out with the 1 ton arbor press from Harbor Freight and now this??  Gives new meaning to the term:  "OVERKILL!!"

Next thing you know someone will be using their 20 ton hydraulic log splitter to seat slimline transmissions??

The boys do need their toys.

Angela will love this!![][]


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />We started out with the 1 ton arbor press from Harbor Freight and now this??  Gives new meaning to the term:  "OVERKILL!!"[][]



If you got 'it' and can do 'it' then flaunt 'it'. Why stop at mediocrity when you can reach a higher ground[?]

-Peter-[][][][][][][][]


----------



## kenwc (Sep 24, 2006)

Wow....20 ton Log Splitter to press my pen kits together???? And all I have to do it press a button.  GRRRRRRRRRRRR....gotta do it...


----------



## rduncan (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />If you go to https://reidecom.reidtool.com/xephr/edit/CATEGORY?query=*CATALOG_ID=&query=*START_WITH_ID=3811 then in the upper right corner where it says "Part No." enter "FRL-16" then click "Add to Cart", you will get it for only $66.95.  The stamp on the casting is "FRL16" not "FR16."



Yeah, but if you order 50 they drop to $60.26,  Heck, 1000 show up at ONLY $50.21 each.  Group Buy anyone!!  []


----------



## angboy (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />We started out with the 1 ton arbor press from Harbor Freight and now this??  Gives new meaning to the term:  "OVERKILL!!"
> 
> Next thing you know someone will be using their 20 ton hydraulic log splitter to seat slimline transmissions??
> ...



You're right Randy- I actually do (seriously) love it! I just might only be able to afford a generic brand of lesser quality[^]. But I think the fact that I love it and am finding myself wanting one must mean I'm hanging out here a little too much, getting too much testosterone coming through the internet at me somehow. I think I'd better go wax[:X] something or paint[:X] something, just to get the male-ness out of me!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Remember the rule, Angela.  Without pictures, it never happened!! [}][]


----------



## angboy (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Look for pictures in the next issue of "Babes & Lathes"- I'll be Miss October, the centerfold of course... You do have a lifetime subscription, don't you? [}][}]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Of course!!  Did I mention I hate it when the staple looks like a navel piercing?!?  [}][][}]


----------

